# Weight Distribution



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

What type of weight distribution do you use. Is it balanced at the grip, or is it 45% in back and 55% front, and so on. Why does Reo Wilde have so MUCH off to the side? I know someone is going to say it is what u get comfortable with. That is not the question. What is it for you?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I have about 5oz on the front of a 33" bar and about 12oz on a 14" side bar that is running almost straight back.

Reo uses a lot of weight all around his bow but that is because that is what it takes for him to get the ballance he wants. He likes a heavy setup with his form and shot style.

How you ballance your bow is in part determined by how you shoot your bow. If you pull hard, pull hard, or just hold it as lightly as possible will change how you need weights. Also if you use lots of heel pressure or none at all will also change weight configruations. There are lots of things that affect how weights are needed to ballance a bow.


----------

